# Is it a male or female?



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I bought a lutino/whiteface (albino) at a bird show last week and she thought it was a male but she pelvic bone sexed it and said that the pelvic bones were fairly close together and I went to sex it and they seemed fairly far apart!! Does the pelvic bone test work Or do you have to go by behavors? Cause I am thinking its a female cause it whistles but not a whole lot!! I was hoping to breed it to my female (cinnamon lutino whiteface) and get baby albinos next year!! But if it turns out to be female I will trade it at the show in april!! It's only 5-6 months old so can it start whistling more later? I would like to know!! Thanks Melissa & the flock


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

It's so hard to tell at that age, the best thing to do is get it sexed. You can get the stuff over the net (im sure some one here has a address), you just clip a nail and a drop of blood and they send you the results around $20.00, or go to your vet, i have no idea what they charge. Hope it helps...be happy.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

When I got my tiel Willow, I thought he was a girl. He was really quiet for the week 2-3 weeks, then he began to find his voice. It was when he started trying to whistle Jingle Bells that I thought about him being male. And me being impatient sent off some feathers to be DNA'd. It came back male. If you've only had yours a week, he probably hasn't found all of his voice yet. If he does get more vocal, he'll be most likely to be male.

I've heard about telling the gender of tiels through the pelvic bone test, but I'm not convinced by it. Bird's are different builds to eachothers, so it's not always accurate.

I would recommend a DNA test too, it's the only real way of finding out the sex.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The Pelvic bone test is not very reliable. Thier bones are so soft at this age it's really hard to tell. You can try to keep an eye on how far apart it's feet are when it stands. Males stand with feet closer together generally. Even that's not a sure test. Statistically it is more likely to be female as part of it's genes come from Lutino which is a sex linked mutation so Lutino females are more common than males.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would get a dna test done aswell, so far your tiel sounds like a female.


----------

